# Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?



## V3CT0R (17. April 2019)

*Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 

Ich würde im Moment sehr gerne was Spielen, dass wie das alte N64-Spiel "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" ist. Nur halt aktuell 
Das auf *Steam *ist zwar das N64-Spiel, aber sieht grauenhaft aus und lässt sich schlecht spielen.

Kennt jemand was ähnliches? Es muss nicht mal Star Wars sein.  Aber so ein Arcade-Flieger-Spiel wäre mal was.


Vielen Dank für Eure Inpus


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. April 2019)

*AW: Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?*



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Das auf *Steam *ist zwar das N64-Spiel, aber sieht grauenhaft aus und lässt sich schlecht spielen.


Meine Steam-Version sieht wesentlich besser aus, als die Nintendo-Version.
Mit dgvoodoo 2 sogar in Full HD.
Und sie spielt sich auch besser wegen des besseren Controllers (Logitech Rumblepad 2) und der besseren Grafik.



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Kennt jemand was ähnliches?


WipEout, R-Type, Forsaken, Future Dimensions, Terminal Velocity, Pulstar, ... .


----------



## V3CT0R (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?*

Danke Wuselsurfer. Die genannten Spiele sind aber nicht das, was ich suche. 
Es sollte eigentlich "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" im Jahr 2019 sein. Also gute Grafik,
gutes Spiel/Fluggefühl usw...

Hab's jetzt mal ganz oldschool gemacht und mir die N64 Version nochmals gekauft.
(Die hatte ich anno dazumal eingetauscht...)

Wird zwar keine gute Grafik und kein gutes Spielgefühl werden, aber ich freu mich drauf 


Wegen der Steamversion: Meinst du diese:
STAR WARS™: Rogue Squadron 3D on Steam


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2019)

*AW: Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?*



V3CT0R schrieb:


> Wegen der Steamversion: Meinst du diese:
> STAR WARS™: Rogue Squadron 3D on Steam


 Ja klar, es gibt ja keine andere.

So ähnlich sah früher Descent 3 aus.
Neuere Sachen sind sehr rar.

Descent Underground ist so ähnlich:
Home - Descent Underground.
Meiner Meinung nach die beste Gleiterballerei überhaupt.
Aber das ist noch nicht fertig.

Auf der PS3 gibt es WipEout Fury, bei der PS4 WipEout Omega Collection mit exzellenter Grafik und Steuerung.

Wenn Du mit alter Grafik leben kannst, ist Terminal Velocity klar vorn vom Spielspaß (mit DFend-R als Startumgebung),
besser geht es nur bei Descent 3:
Descent 3 on Steam.

Ein Remake von Pulstar (Neo_geo) gibt es bei GOG:
PULSTAR auf GOG.COM.

Die Grafik ist für die Zeit sehr gut, wahrscheinlich mit der Sun berechnet, an die nicht editierbare die Steuerung muß man sich gewöhnen.


----------



## V3CT0R (19. April 2019)

*AW: Gibt's was ähnliches wie "Star Wars: Rogue Squadron" auf PC?*

Descent Underground könnte wirklich was werden. Cool, danke


----------

